# fat burner



## Pump_Daddy (May 14, 2001)

Hey guys.  I was just wonderin what kind of fat burner you guys have had the best results with. I dont like them myself but i might try one.  Tell me what u guys had luck with!!

------------------
Got Muscle?
Train hard, play fast, go strong.


----------



## Arnold (May 14, 2001)

Twin Lab's Ripped Fuel

and you can buy it here! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






------------------
_Just because the majority believes it, does not make it true!_


----------



## Mule (May 14, 2001)

Xanedrine is good if you dont mind passing out and hitting your face of the floor.


----------



## Distortion (May 14, 2001)

hahahahah

------------------
get bigger, stronger, faster


----------



## Elwood (May 14, 2001)

I just started taking Hydroxycut, its not as strong as X, and I know for someone that doesn't drink coffee much, I sure get some energy off it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am going to cycle it 5 days on, 2 days off for a month, would anyone know of a better solution? (starting at 1 tab per/serving for first week) then can i just to 3 or 4, or go 2, 3, 4 (last week)

thanks

<font size="1">_[This message has been edited by Elwood (edited 05-14-2001).]_</font>


----------



## bludevil (May 15, 2001)

personally I liked biotest's MD6. Got all the positives of fat burners without the jitters.


----------



## Charger (May 20, 2001)

I'll go along with that. I like MD6 better than Xenadrine.  The only complaint is dry mouth.


----------



## Ginni (May 20, 2001)

I have used metabolife, but I currently use hydroxycut and really like the results I have seen.  I like them both, but the hydroxycut works best for me..  

Elwood I cycle the hydroxycut every month or so, I take 2 caps. 3 times a day for a month then skip about 2 weeks and start over.  I can't take more than 2 because I get way to jittery..  Everyone reacts differently though so start out with the recommended dosage and then figure out which works best for you.  If you get an upset stomach eat some yogurt and it should coat up your stomach and you'll feel a little better.. They used to upset my stomach when I would take more than 2...


----------



## I Are Baboon (May 21, 2001)

My favorite fat burners are weight lifting and cardio.


----------



## crowman (May 21, 2001)

I have to say that you should stick to diet and cardio, but if I have to recommend one, it would be Hydroxycut.

P.s. Ya, I'm back online, but it is probably only for a few days I'm going through kind of a tough time right now(really long story).

------------------
-Crowman
MASS ABOVE ALL


----------



## Ginni (May 22, 2001)

Well welcome back crowman!!! Sorry to hear you are having a tough time..  

<font size="1">_[This message has been edited by Ginni (edited 05-22-2001).]_</font>


----------



## Scotty the Body (May 23, 2001)

> *Originally posted by Mule:*
> Xanedrine is good if you dont mind passing out and hitting your face of the floor.



LOL, I take the Canadian version of this, not as good but it works well and I don't get sick to my stomic like some others I've tried. 



------------------
Just another day in the gutter


----------



## EarWax (May 23, 2001)

Hey crow.. what's hanging?

Anyway, a great fat burner is fire.  Just put a flame under some fat and watch it burn.  Burn baby burn!

------------------
Lift well! But don't forget to put it down afterwards.


----------



## Charger (May 23, 2001)

Earwax, your talkin grease fire, right.


----------



## EarWax (May 23, 2001)

Yep, and man it's hot and smokey.

One of the guys on our camping trip poured some oil on some pine trees sitting on our campfire.  Wow, that was a blaze of heat!

------------------
Lift well! But don't forget to put it down afterwards.


----------



## gymdawg (May 28, 2001)

adipokinetix, is the **** no doubt!!md-6 is also good!

          the dawg  
eat clean as you can, keep cal's down, do some cardio on an empty stomach!!!

------------------


----------



## BIGCHUMMS (Jun 3, 2001)

*Text*HEY I JUST WANNA KNOW IF THERE IS ANY SIDE EFFECTS TO TWIN LABS RIPPED FUEL!!!
LET ME KNOW.....


----------



## Arnold (Jun 3, 2001)

> *Originally posted by BIGCHUMMS:*
> HEY I JUST WANNA KNOW IF THERE IS ANY SIDE EFFECTS TO TWIN LABS RIPPED FUEL!!!
> LET ME KNOW.....



Well, it does contain ephedra, which should be used wisely. Also, make sure that you cycle on and off. 



------------------
_Just because the majority believes it, does not make it true!_


----------



## Charger (Jun 3, 2001)

I wondered if I should cyclce?


----------



## TheSupremeBeing (Jun 3, 2001)

Dymetadine Xtreme.

For fat loss do not cycle.

For energy boost cycle.

------------------
_Complex problems have simple, easy to understand, wrong answers._


----------

